# What Kind Of Bird Is This???



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

I rolled up in the front yard on the tractor and this bird was in the yard. It flew up in a pine tree and I went in the house and got my camara and took a few pictures then it swooped down and nearly hit me in the head, then flew up on to the TV antana. Now its in the back yard in a big oak.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 28, 2010)

Somebody lost a pet.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

Somebodies pet got out.....


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 28, 2010)

That is probably some kind of parakeet. If you place a cage outside, it might fly inside.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it had to fly a good ways to get here. One of these hawks around here will have it for supper if it dont stay out of sight.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 28, 2010)

He's probably looking for you to give him a good feeding. Looks like a Parakeet to me. He's probably hungry..


----------



## Smokey (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep somebody is without their pet right now.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Parakeet....if the hawks don't get him the winter surely will.

If it is still around tomorrow try talking to it with a handfull of bird seed or sunflower seeds, it might actually fly down to you.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 29, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Parakeet....if the hawks don't get him the winter surely will.
> 
> If it is still around tomorrow try talking to it with a handfull of bird seed or sunflower seeds, it might actually fly down to you.



I'll give it a try but if I catch it you have to come get it, cause I dont need a pet bird.......


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks pretty big Leland!  I'm sure your wife would like it as a pet!


----------



## pshepard (Jul 30, 2010)

*Dumb and Dumber*

I thinks his name is "Peety", you know, before his head fell off!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2010)

There are several colonies of feral monk and budgie parakeets throughout the US, they live and breed as far north as NY and Rhode Island.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Aug 2, 2010)

looks like a wild southeastern Parakeet!


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a big parakeet


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that a parakeet or Grey Parrot?


----------

